# Final bed pillow



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

This is the last of the pillows to get a new cover for my bed. It's Hatched in Africa's Jacobean Peacock, which I (laboriously) recolored to match my decor.

It took me days to make this one! LOL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh my gosh GORGOUS!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Angie!


----------



## pen (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow! I it is sooo perfect .you always do such beautiful things,love it. pen


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

That is Gorgeous!!! What embroidery machine did you use? just curious.
Awesome work as always


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

beautiful. you did a great job.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks ladies. Jokey, it was done on my Bernina 830.


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks CJ I am amazed at the size of the design. That is AWESOME!!!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

That is most incredible..simply gorgeous...I hope your family are as thrilled with what you make as we are here at HT!

PQ


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

You and your embroidery machine just amaze me!!!


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Very pretty.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Okay, so I don't know whether to be amazed or disgusted. <grin> I'm always so inspired by your work and then so irritated that I'm not as productive... But whatever you do, don't stop posting pictures. I can live (or embroider or quilt) vicariously through you!

-Joy


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you guys!

I've loved machine embroidery for a couple of years now, but I have to say there's a new feature on my machine (the one I bought in February) that makes it just amazing. It's called precise positioning.

You place your hoop on the machine with your project, then on the screen, you touch the design at any point, and the hoop moves so that the needle is at that exact spot.

You can use the adjustment knobs to fine tune this, and see exactly where your design will stitch out on your project. It's truly amazing for doing large works with multiple hoopings!

I was at the point where hubby and I decided I should get a commercial embroidery machine, which might have been a smarter idea wear and tear wise, but this machine can do everything my little heart dreams up, and really makes me happy! 


PS.. Jokey this can be done in 5 hoopings in a 5 x 7 hoop.


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

WOW CJ! I thought maybe you had one with a giant hoop. thats a lot of work! Again I say awesome.
I have been looking at and researching embroidery machines, stopped at 2 dealers yesterday to look at them while I was in the "City" and I am still Confused as to which one I want LOL.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Jokey, I do have a giant hoop (10" x 16") and I did stitch the bird out in a single hooping, the branch in the corner was done separately, as were the butterfly motifs.

I was just pointing out that this design could be done in a standard size hoop, in fact it is set up to do so. Hatched in Africa makes outstanding embroidery designs, and the jumbo ones are presplit with excellent instructions on how to create them.

The first time I stitched the peacock out a couple of years ago, I did it with a 5x7 hoop. It wasn't hard at all, but more time consuming of course. It's a full days project to embroider something this large.


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

I want an embroidery machine!!!! LOL thanks for clearing that up about the hoops but it amazes me that that design can be done even with the smaller hoops.

I mainly started looking at emb.machines to do names on things but after we have been looking at them DH is all excited at the ability to embroider photos on things. have you ever done that? taken a photo and embroidered it?
Sorry for picking your brain. I hope you don't mind helping a nosey person LOL
I have sewn since I was 9 years old (started in 4-H) and I have made clothes and costumes. even my own wedding dress.
I have 2 mechanical machines, and 2 treadles. one an industrial treadle for leather.
I have never had a computerized machine can you believe it?

Guess its about time!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Back when hubby and I were dating, he bought a Bernina 170 (for him, not for me!) and one of the things that intrigued us both when we looked at it was the ability to digitize photographs and embroider them out. I was selling real estate back then, and we though it would be cool to gift new home owners with something with their new house embroidered onto it.

Well, the hype was better than the software at the time  I hear Embirds Sfumato does a pretty good job of it these days, but I lost interest in doing photographs.

Digitizing is a tough art to learn. It takes years, so keep that in mind if your goal is to digitize your own art.


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks CJ for the advice I will store that away.
DH would be my "go to" guy as far as the digitizing. he is a photograper, journalist, editor and he was reading up on the digitizing and said " I can do that"
LOL my eyes just kind of glaze over anything technical.
Hopefully the software and the technology has improved. since your first machine.
Thank you again for taking the time to answer my questions.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL !!!!!
REALLY BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

I LOVE Hatched in Africa and out of all their designs I LOVE the peacock one best!!!! I havent gotten brave enough to even try my embrodery unit. I have the 440 with the standard sized hoops. I got it over a year ago and havent even used it once. Arent I awful???

So please come over to my house and teach me how to use it.....pretty please.....

Alice in Virginia


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh Alice you're kidding! Just start! Hoop some cutaway stablizer (you can't go wrong with it) and some scrap fabric, and give a design a whirl! Try it on some old denim from cut up jeans or something.


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

The pillow is awesome. You do the neatest work!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

fellini123 said:


> I LOVE Hatched in Africa and out of all their designs I LOVE the peacock one best!!!! I havent gotten brave enough to even try my embrodery unit. I have the 440 with the standard sized hoops. I got it over a year ago and havent even used it once. Arent I awful???
> 
> So please come over to my house and teach me how to use it.....pretty please.....
> 
> Alice in Virginia


CJ, that peacock is gorgeous, I think your pictures or what made me decide I wanted an embroidery machine.

fellini, the day I got mine I took it out of the box and set it up. Within an hour my DH was out here wanting to know what I had embroidered. By then I was learning how to fill the bobbin. I had made two designs by the end of the day. I love it. You need to just read your manuel and go step by step. Just today I learned how to resize and reposition the design.

CJ, you were saying in another post that lots of designs are pretty sewing them out in just one color. That's what I've been doing, as I have a large comercial size of embroidery thread that came with my old comercial sewing machine. I don't want to use up my good thread practicing. They are coming out very pretty.


----------

